# Cervia



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was a Watkins (??) tug and in the 70s was still active round the British coast on towage duties.
The first shot was taken in Greenock August 1975 when she was alongside to tow some old naval vessels away to the breakers.The second was in October of 75 off Greenock towing a barge and the last,a Bill Court shot shows her on the Thames at Tilbury in her heyday.Don/t know what became of her.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

She's now preseved in Ramsgate harbour in Kent. I got a photo of her there in my collection, I'll post it in the near future.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

That/s right-forgot about that.Look forward to seeing the shot.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Can't take credit for this photo, It's one a friend mailed me some time ago. I've got a shot of her in the dry dock somewhere but can't locate it at the moment.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes she was a William Watkins tug built in 1946, of 233 tons gross with Steam recip engine capable of developing 900 indicated horse power, operating around the Thames area.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks folks.Good to see her in good condition.


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Hi,
More photos and information on Cervia and be found here.
http://www.claxtonhistory.co.uk/cervia-(2).html


----------

